# Howards End - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1993



## HansZimmer

The score of the film Howards End has been composed by Richard Robbins and is one of the five that got a nomination at the Accademy Awards in 1993.

It seems that this Richard Robbins is a lazy composer who steals much from other composers: some of the best parts of the score contain melodies of Beethoven and Percy Grainger.
For the competition however we want to listen only to ORIGINAL music, so, please, if you find other thefts in the below video (which I personally created) let me know. Of course, you won't find the music of Beethoven and Percy Grainger in this video.






In this youtube playlist you can listen to the full suite: playlist


----------



## Forster

I can't comment on the Percy Grainger, except that he was a contemporary of Forster, but Beethoven plays a key part in the story, so it's not surprising that it's in the soundtrack.


----------

